# Suggestions for new deck?



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys! Well I need to replace the stock 6 cd deck for something that will work with my system I've put in. I would like a deck that will take up the space that the stock one left so I'm assuming that means one with a screen. I don't mind that at all as long as it goes with the rest of the interior. So I was hoping to see what you guys have done if you've gone the same route. Pictures and suggestions on brand and model please!!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Most aftermarket kits don't include a faceplate that acts like a trim piece around the unit, so be sure this accessory is available for whatever unit you get. I have a pioneer nav system in mine. Radio reception is okay and only have one cd, but I do like having navigation.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

SANDU002 said:


> Most aftermarket kits don't include a faceplate that acts like a trim piece around the unit, so be sure this accessory is available for whatever unit you get. I have a pioneer nav system in mine. Radio reception is okay and only have one cd, but I do like having navigation.


Can you hook up your iPod or phone to it Via cord or Bluetooth? I don't need the nav but if it looks good maybe I can get the same one just without the nav...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

You said you have a pioneer. What model?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

X940bt


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you very much


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you know if this will fit?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-FH-X700BT-Receiver-Bluetooth-Pandora/dp/B0091UW7F6/ref=lp_226184_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379702117&sr=1-1[/ame]


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Take a look at Crutchfield, plug in model and year and they will do the rest. They have excellent install help. My pioneer AVH P3300BT went in without a hitch. They also included a face plate in the deal at the time. Spend the extra $ on the steering wheel controls. 

The face plate had a different finish but I just sanded and sanded then sanded some more finishing with 2000/wet sand and it almost looks stock.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Agree with above post. I got mine from Best Buy and they were pretty knowledgeable as well.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow....Crutchfeild just answered all my questions! Well now I just have to get home from deployment and order all this stuff for my goat!

Thanks guys! You helped me out a lot!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad to help and thanks for your service.


----------

